
Skills to Teach Students in the First Five Days of School - ColinWright
http://blogs.kqed.org/mindshift/2014/08/four-skills-to-teach-students-in-the-first-five-days-of-school-alan-november/
======
gus_massa
The schedule is too optimistic. I'd be happy to be able to teach that in a
semester. As almost all the skills, these require practice and feedback. You
can't teach to use a search engine and the bias and problems in a week.

